# Anschlussklemmen vom Füllstandsensor



## WIX (12 Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde

ich habe einen Füllstandsensor der Fa. Profimess bestellt (Anhang)
(2 Leitertechnik)



ich soll den Füllstand Wert in einem Tank lesen.

hardware

s7 315 2 dp
Analogarte ....
......

Meine Problem ist folgendes:
auf dem Schaltplan gibt es nur Versorgung + & Versorgung-
Wo sollen die beiden Signal + & Signal - der Analogskarte  angeschlossen werden??

Ich würde so machen:

Versorgung += Weiß= Externe 24 v DC (L der Stromquelle)
Signal + =   Braun
Signal - = Externe 0 v DC (M der Stromquelle)

Ist das richtig?

Ich danke euch

Wix


----------



## dalbi (12 Mai 2010)

Hi,

mmh, welche Analogkarte hast Du da? Genaue Bestellnummer 6ES7....

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (12 Mai 2010)

Hi,

weitere Information zum Anschluss an die Analogbaugruppe findest Du hier

SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten

Gruss Daniel


----------



## WIX (12 Mai 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mmh, welche Analogkarte hast Du da? Genaue Bestellnummer 6ES7....
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
AI8x14Bit
6ES7 331-7HF01-0AB0


----------



## WIX (12 Mai 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weitere Information zum Anschluss an die Analogbaugruppe findest Du hier
> 
> ...


 
ich denke du verstehst mich jetzt falsch
ich möchte einfach die belegung der sensorklemmen wissen:
klemme 24  V DC?
Klemme 0 V DC ?
Signal +    (klemme vom Sensor ,die an + der Analagkarte angeschlossen    
               werden soll)

Signal -    (klemme vom Sensor ,die an - der Analagkarte angeschlossen    
               werden soll)
Wix


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2010)

Ist schon so richtig,
Du kannst den aber als Zweileiter anschliessen,
oder so wie von Dir geplant als Dreileiter (Achtung böse Falle wird in der SPS oft verwechselt.

Zweileiter
 + und - von sensor direkt auf die Karte, Karte auf Zweileiter einstellen.
Der Sensor wird nun von der Baugruppe mit Spannung versorgt

Drei/Vierleitertechnik

+24V vom Netzteil auf den sensor +
vom Sensor - auf den + Eingang der Baugruppe
0V vom Netzteil auf den - Eingang der Baugruppe
Baugruppe einstellen auf Drei/Vierleiter

Der sensor wird nun vom Netzteil gespeist.


----------



## marlob (12 Mai 2010)

Und das Messbereichsmodul nicht vergessen
D für 2-Leiter
C für 4-Leiter


----------



## WIX (12 Mai 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Und das Messbereichsmodul nicht vergessen
> D für 2-Leiter
> C für 4-Leiter


 
Jawohl schon gemacht 

Gruß
Wix


----------



## dalbi (12 Mai 2010)

Perfekt. Hätte man aber auch nachlesen können. 

Gruss Daniel


----------

